# לטייל vs. לעשות הליכות



## sawyeric1

What's the difference between these: ?

אני אוהב לעשות הליכות

אני אוהב לטייל

Don't they both mean "I like going for / taking walks"?

Thanks


----------



## shalom00

sawyeric1 said:


> What's the difference between these: ?
> 
> אני אוהב לעשות הליכות
> 
> אני אוהב לטייל
> 
> Don't they both mean "I like going for / taking walks"?
> 
> Thanks


There is an area of overlap between them, but לעשות הליכות tends to be more to mean walking for exercise, whereas לטייל tends to be more to go to see interesting sites and/or to hike. Also, לטייל is not necessarily on foot.


----------



## sawyeric1

It's not?! Than what is the different between לטייל and ללכת?


----------



## shalom00

ללכת can be "to go" or "to go on foot".
לטייל is used only when going/walking for certain purposes, like going on a nature trail or maybe just strolling. You would not use it, for example, to say that you are going to work.


----------



## senor_smile

I'd like to throw in another: לדרוך.   To step. 

So, which one would you say if, for example:
- the baby is taking his first steps
- the baby can't walk yet


----------



## shalom00

לדרוך is used more for "to step on", such as דרכתי על מסמר.

"The baby is taking his first steps" would be התינוק עושה את צעדיו הראשונים.
"The baby can't walk yet" would be התינוק עוד לא יכול ללכת.


----------



## senor_smile

shalom00 said:


> התינוק עושה את צעדיו הראשונים



Would you say צעדיו in normal every day conversation... or would this normally be said התינוק עושה את הצעדים הראשונים [שלהם] ??


----------



## shalom00

Not sure what the question was.
But צעדים is mainly used to emphasize "steps", sometimes in a borrowed sense, such as ננקוט צעדים, meaning "we will take steps", meaning "we will take actions".

צועד as a verb is also used for "marching".


----------



## sawyeric1

shalom00 said:


> "The baby can't walk yet" would be התינוק עוד לא יכול ללכת.



I'm surprised it's said that way, because it seems like someone could answer, "What do you mean? He can go - he crawls"


----------



## shalom00

In context, it is clear that ללכת refers speaking to walking.


----------



## sawyeric1

shalom00 said:


> לעשות הליכות tends to be more to mean walking for exercise, whereas לטייל tends to be more to go to see interesting sites and/or to hike. Also, לטייל is not necessarily on foot



What would be some examples of using לטייל not on foot?

Also, I think that hiking is often done for exercise, so maybe you meant just to sightsee.


----------



## shalom00

"I travelled to Europe for טיול, not for business."
Obviously, in most cases, there is a certain amount of walking on foot, even if most of the time is actually travelling in a vehicle, but the emphasis is on the sightseeing and pleasure, not on the walking.

Hiking is sometimes done for exercise, yes, but in most cases, it also contains the purpose of looking at the surroundings.
Sometimes it is also done to perform a challenging task, such as climbing a mountain, but there the main goal is to climb the mountain, not to get exercise.


----------



## sawyeric1

טיול is the noun form though. Can you use a verb form of לטייל in an example sentence where the emphasis isn't on walking?


----------



## shalom00

טיילתי בכל אירופה

While that could have been a trip that was mostly on foot, it could just the same have been mostly travel in vehicles.


----------

